# Board restructure boosts NBL



## Reign (Feb 8, 2006)

The National Basketball League has received a significant boost with the announcement that a number of high-profile businessmen will join the NBL Board under a restructure ratified on Friday 9 June. 

The League has unveiled an improved structure for the NBL Board effective immediately, with all 12 Philips Championship teams now to be represented equally on the League’s governing body. 

The move will see incumbent Board members such as Eddy Groves (founder of the multi-million dollar ABC Learning Centres childcare business) joined by a number of other highly successful businessmen to strengthen the League’s governing body.

Previously the NBL Board consisted of independent Chairman Mal Hemmerling, Chief Executive of Basketball Australia Scott Derwin and four elected representatives drawn from the NBL’s owners. 

At the Gold Coast last Friday, the Board formally ratified the increase in the number of Directors to include a nominee from each NBL club with Mal Hemmerling as Chairman and Scott Derwin from Basketball Australia. 

“This is a significant and exciting period in Basketball’s expansion and development” Hemmerling said. “It recognises the important part the Clubs play in the future growth of the NBL and our continued drive to develop our players, officials, supporters, sponsors and sport. The future of our sport at all levels from our Olympic team through to junior basketball requires a soundly based, challenging and vibrant League. This initiative engages key stakeholders in decisions that forge that future and provides an outstanding depth of expertise to the Board”

New members of the Board include one of far north Queensland’s most respected businessmen, John O’Brien (Cairns Taipans), and the head of international marketing and advertising agency Cowan Design, Mark Cowan (South Dragons). Other new Board members include four-time Australian Olympian Andrew Vlahov (Perth), former General Manager of billion-dollar business Dell Computer Pty Ltd Harry Cousens (Sydney) and Auckland businessman Paul Blackwell (NZ Breakers). These join existing Directors of David Carmichael ( Townsville Crocodiles) a highly respected businessman in Townsville and Seamus McPeake (Melbourne Tigers) a successful businessman from Melbourne. 

NBL Commissioner Rick Burton said the move would ensure all teams had direct input into decisions made at the Board level.

“The NBL Board is to be applauded for its foresight in restructuring itself to include equal representation from all teams,” said Burton. “This decision shows that our owners are fully committed to the welfare of the League as a whole. The NBL and Philips Championship will benefit greatly from having this group of astute and successful business people on the Board.” 

"I expect this expansion of our Board, like the expansion of our League, will greatly facilitate our value to partners and sponsors and assist with the surging business benefits the NBL now features in three countries and two continents. This is a major step forward for the NBL at a time when global organisations like ours want the broadest possible talent engaged in the growth of our League and sport."

The NBL Board is now as follows:

Mal Hemmerling (Chairman)
Scott Derwin (Basketball Australia)
Bruce Carter (Adelaide 36ers)
Eddy Groves (Brisbane Bullets)
John O’Brien (Cairns Taipans)
Seamus McPeake (Melbourne Tigers)
Paul Blackwell (NZ Breakers)
Andrew Vlahov (Perth Wildcats)
Bob Turner (Singapore Slingers)
Mark Cowan (South Dragons)
Harry Cousens (Sydney Kings)
David Carmichael (Townsville Crocodiles)
Kyle Page (Wollongong Hawks)
Tony Looby (West Sydney Razorbacks)


----------

